# [SOLVED] Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello there, I need some help here with my pc. I'm trying to update my Vista 32-bit Home Premium SP1 OS to Service Pack 2, but shortly after the install process begins (preparing dialogue) another dialogue appears 
"Installation was not successful"
"No such interface supported"

I click on the details link and says: Error: E_NOINTERFACE(0x80004002)

I've been browsing the web and seems like there are others with the same problem, but haven't found no solution.

Here are some items about my system:
Dell Desktop PC Inspiron 518
Windows Vista Home Premium
Service Pack 1
32-bit operating system.

I hoping someone in here can help me and may suggest something useful, I like to have SP2 on my system so I can continue to recieve updates and get Explorer 9.

Thanks in advance, if there is something else you would like to know just ask me, and I'll be happy to find out.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

First run AV software. If you find malware, head over to the Security forum where they will help you.

If everything comes back clean, try disabling your antivirus and firewall during the installation because sometimes AV software will prevent the installation of a service pack.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Thanks epshatto. Fortunately I do have Trend Micro Titanium running on my system and does a schedule run every day but everything seems be ok. I tried disabling my firewall and closed Windows Defender and Trend Micro but still the same error, from what I've been reading around it could be something in the registry maybe? It seems like this just one of those things its a simple fix but I have no clue what I could be though.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

A few more things to mention about my Desktop though I don't think it has much factor into the issues:

Hard Drive Size: 581 GB
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40 GHz
Memory: 4.00 GB


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2

Run the System Update Readiness Tool to see if you can find anything preventing an update.

You can also disable all non-Microsoft startup programs using the msconfig utility. Attempt to install SP2 with those programs disabled, and AV/firewall disabled.

Failing that attempt to manually download SP2 from the Microsoft Download Center:

Learn how to install Windows Vista Service Pack 2 (SP2)

Go to the bottom of the page and click "Manually installing SP2 using the Microsoft Download Center" for instructions.

Sometimes Windows Update is the problem.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

I have already downloaded SP1 and SP2 stand alone packages, though I didn't have to download SP1 but I did just in case. Still no avail. One more note what SRT (System Readiness tool) do I use x86 or x64, I do not see any 32-bit listed applications?


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

So I ran the System Update Readiness Tool, disabled the AV, Firewall and all non-MS startup programs. Tried going through MS update and manually no luck. Starting to think I may need a new clean install, if so I'll do without it.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

This morning I tried to reinstall Vista again, but comes up you must uninstall Windows Power Shell, so I looked in my programs/updates in Control panel under installed updates but nothing showing, not even service pack 1 however there are a lot of hotfixes, security updates, and so on.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

You cannot upgrade a Windows-based operating system when you have Windows PowerShell 1.0 installed
This will explain the uninstall and why the Power Shell prevents update installations.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Sorry if I wasn't clear in my above post, I wanted to know how to remove Windows PowerShell without it being listed in my installed updates list such as my case.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

OK, let's try the opposite. Go to Download details: Windows PowerShell 1.0 English-Language Installation Package for Windows XP (KB926139)
and see if the download works. If so, let Windows Update update it.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Actaully it downloads as Powershell 2.0 and in the programs and Features under installed updates as Windows Management Framework Core (KB968930).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Download a clean copy of SP2 and see what happens. Let it overwrite what you have.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Still says no interface detected. I hate vista.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Error message when you try to install updates by using the Windows Update or Microsoft Update Web site: "0x80004002" and pray hard.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

I did, created the register.bat file tried again and same error message, also I downloaded the Windows Update Agent and installed it and still no luck. I tried to installed a standalone Service 1 pack and says its already been updated. Starting to run out of options now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Even though Trend Micro comes up negative, please use our analysis at: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
and follow the instructions. It would be a shame if you did a complete reformat and it turned out that malware was the problem.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*


```
.
DDS (Ver_11-03-05.01) - NTFSx86  
Run by Newfievolt at 16:14:57.26 on 26/03/2011
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.19019 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_24
AV: Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
SP: Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uSearch Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.ca/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-row&channel=ca&ibd=5090109
uWindow Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.ca/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-row&channel=ca&ibd=5090109
uSearch Bar = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.ca/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-row&channel=ca&ibd=5090109
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search/?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - 
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: TmIEPlugInBHO Class: {1ca1377b-dc1d-4a52-9585-6e06050fac53} - c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20004\1.5.1381\6.5.1234\TmIEPlg.dll
BHO: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.6.6209.1142\swg.dll
BHO: TmBpIeBHO Class: {bbacbafd-fa5e-4079-8b33-00eb9f13d4ac} - c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20002\6.5.1234\6.5.1234\TmBpIe32.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: {A057A204-BACC-4D26-8287-79A187E26987} - No File
TB: {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - No File
uRun: [swg] "c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
uRun: [ESPN BottomLine] c:\program files\espn\bottomline\bline.exe
uRunOnce: [MMTWNLU_DEL_1] CMD.EXE /C DEL "c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\local\theweathernetwork\weathereye\WeatherEye.exe"
uRunOnce: [MMTWNLU_DEL_2] CMD.EXE /C DEL "c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\local\theweathernetwork\weathereye\WeatherEye.dll"
mRun: [Trend Micro Client Framework] "c:\program files\trend micro\uniclient\uifrmwrk\UIWatchDog.exe"
mRun: [Trend Micro Titanium] "c:\program files\trend micro\titanium\uiframework\uiWinMgr.exe" -set Silent "1" SplashURL ""
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [StartCCC] "c:\program files\ati technologies\ati.ace\core-static\CLIStart.exe"
mRun: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
dRun: [OE] c:\program files\trend micro\internet security\tmas_oe\TMAS_OEMon.exe
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_D183CA64F05FDD98.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
Handler: tmbp - {1A77E7DC-C9A0-4110-8A37-2F36BAE71ECF} - c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20002\6.5.1234\6.5.1234\TmBpIe32.dll
Handler: tmpx - {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20004\1.5.1381\6.5.1234\TmIEPlg.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\newfie~1\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/
FF - component: c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20004\1.5.1381\6.5.1234\firefoxextension\components\TmFFExt.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c}\components\frozen.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c}\components\googletoolbar-ff3.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{31e711e4-0585-4a83-9909-5223c64bd911}\components\FFExternalAlert.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{31e711e4-0585-4a83-9909-5223c64bd911}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: c:\users\newfievolt\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\fz62sbgf.default\extensions\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}\components\RadioWMPCoreGecko19.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\google earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\google updater\2.4.1536.6592\npCIDetect13.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft\office live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Adblock Plus: {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} - %profile%\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}
FF - Ext: DownloadHelper: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d} - %profile%\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}
FF - Ext: Flashblock: {3d7eb24f-2740-49df-8937-200b1cc08f8a} - %profile%\extensions\{3d7eb24f-2740-49df-8937-200b1cc08f8a}
FF - Ext: Google Toolbar for Firefox: {3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c} - %profile%\extensions\{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: Adobe DLM (powered by getPlus(R)): {E2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - %profile%\extensions\{E2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}
FF - Ext: Ottawa Senators Toolbar: {31e711e4-0585-4a83-9909-5223c64bd911} - %profile%\extensions\{31e711e4-0585-4a83-9909-5223c64bd911}
FF - Ext: Zynga Community Toolbar: {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - %profile%\extensions\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: Trend Micro NSC Firefox Extension: {22C7F6C6-8D67-4534-92B5-529A0EC09405} - c:\program files\trend micro\amsp\module\20004\1.5.1381\6.5.1234\firefoxextension
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: browser.feeds.handlers.application - c:\\program files\\emarket software\\cbc headlines ticker\\cbcscroll.exe
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-03-26 13:47:44	--------	d-----w-	C:\a4f37243f9251e83e7274840f9
2011-03-26 00:46:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\Boot
2011-03-25 19:52:59	1181696	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
2011-03-25 19:18:22	--------	d-sh--w-	C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
2011-03-25 17:42:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\$UPGRADE.~OS
2011-03-25 15:04:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ErrorEND
2011-03-25 01:18:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ESPN
2011-03-24 19:38:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\CheckSur
2011-03-24 17:05:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\pss
2011-03-20 15:49:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\progra~2\ErrorEND
2011-03-20 15:25:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\EventProviders
2011-03-12 19:42:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\newfie~1\appdata\local\Browser Guard
2011-03-12 14:58:40	103864	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
2011-03-12 14:58:40	103864	----a-w-	c:\program files\internet explorer\plugins\nppdf32.dll
2011-03-09 10:11:18	429056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2011-03-09 10:11:18	323072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
2011-03-09 10:11:18	177664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax
2011-03-09 10:11:17	153088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
2011-03-09 10:11:12	2067456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2011-03-09 10:11:11	677888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
.
==================== Find3M  ====================
.
2011-02-03 01:10:23	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-01-08 07:50:00	34304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2011-01-08 05:57:10	292352	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2010-12-31 13:25:17	2038784	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2010-12-28 14:57:35	409600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
.
============= FINISH: 16:16:04.46 ===============
```


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Referred #18 to Security Team. Please allow them time, since they're all volunteers.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Ok thanks Corday, thats no problem and I understand.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Hi

Logs look clean. I did find this...

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...upported/c17678a0-3e9f-4547-bd67-6356f6160317


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Ok I looked on the page and see this, I had to run the command prompt at an elevated level "Run as Administrator" and typed this on the the command line:

net localgroup administrators NetworkService /ADD

Now I have re-tried the SP2 installation and seems to be working now. I will get back to you on my result. Thanks a lot, I hope it does work


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vista 32bit SP2 will not install!*

Success I have it installed without any errors along with more updates. That last solution did the trick. Thanks to all who helped me, greatly appreciated.


----------

